# Italian Driving License and car



## Luca (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I just moved to Orange County area from Italy. I have a Green Card and a Social Security. I am in the process to get my California Driving license and I would love to make some extra money with Amazon Flex.

Will my new California Driving license will be ok together with my Italian Driving license to drive from day 1 (or day 2)?

The car has to be not more than 10 years old right?

Thanks


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

50%-50%
I am assuming you are 21+
Background Check might take forever, in case you are Citizen of Italy
They also will NOT find you insurance record in BG check that will might delay the process and
They will NOT accept your Italian license credentials so wait till you get CA license.

10 yrs old Car does NOT have to do anything with the requirement, you can use borrowed or rental car too only requirement is mid sized 4 door car
Check detailed requirements here: http://tinyurl.com/hk96g3k
Good Luck!


----------



## Luca (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

